# SWF EMS Hooptech cap frames



## diomedes770 (Sep 2, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone that has an SWF machine uses the EMS Hooptech cap frames. They look easier to use than the standard SWF cap frame. Was looking for any input before I spend the money. 

Thank you 
Paul


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I'm interested to know also. I know this is an old thread but does anyone have any input? Thx.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a 12-needle SWF and I recently invested in the ICTCS1 set of Hooptech frames, because I wanted the frames for the sides and back of caps. They work REALLY WELL, and I like the fact that you DON'T have to use sticky backing, which gunks up the needles. They DON'T replace the use of the standard cap frame - you still need that to embroider the front of caps, and have somewhere to fit the bill of the cap. The other frame sizes have let me embroider directly onto (big) pockets, without having to remove them, and onto backpack pouches. Expensive, but worth it!


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I also have the slimline frame system and love it but I'm looking for info on their cap frame which is different. 
http://www.hooptechproducts.com/capframes.html.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah - I see what you mean. Sorry. Can't give any input on that one. I can only say that judging from the rest of their products it should work well.


----------

